# General > General Guns & Ammo >  Bore sighter, old school

## kyratshooter

Nope not the electrical or optical kind.  Just the old fashioned kind where you stabilize the gun, look down the bore and adjust the scope or sights to a precise spot at a known distance.

My neighbor is a crazy quilter and, much to my satisfaction, I looked out the window at the end of the house to find this nice quilt square nailed to their storage shed the other day.  

Could one request a nicer bore sighting target be placed in exactly the right spot?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I have both laser and optical bore sighters but I still find that some of my firearms do not calibrate well with those devices, especially the EBRs that have the sight plane so far above the bore and/or have strange flash hiders.  For those uses nothing beats simply centering the target in the bore and adjusting the sights to match, so that you are somewhere near the POA when you fire the first shot at the range.

----------


## hunter63

Won't she be pizzed off at all the holes in her shed?

Bhohahahaha

Is nice of her though.....

----------


## crashdive123

Very considerate of her.  Hope they moved the lawnmower to the left.

----------


## natertot

Wow! That beats the bird house I typically use!

----------


## Rick

I hope that's not one of those really hard rubber mats. Get a catchers mitt if it is.

----------


## kyratshooter

I won't be shooting at it, just aiming at it!

It is actually a painting of a quilt square done on a piece of plywood.  They are all over the place up here, nailed to barns, sheds and houses.  Some kind of quilter's road game I think.  Could be ISIS sending covert messages to sleeper cells for all I know.

----------


## finallyME

Before I got a laser, I always had a hard time looking through the bore.  Yes, part of my problem is that I don't have a real handy method of locking down the rifle so it no movie.  I bought one of those laser sighter things that are in the shape of a bullet.  I have the 30-06 one.  I take out my bolt on my AR and wrap some paper around the laser and jam it into the bolt carrier, so I can get it to work on my AR as well.  I can guess a little on bullet drop to get it close, but it gets the left/right adjustment perfect.

I plan to get a laser bore sight that jams in the end of the barrel and fits a bunch of calibers.. some day.

----------


## hunter63

I use a Sportsman's Guide stick in the bore laser sight-er.....Work pretty good.
But I don't start on out the 100 yd. range either.......mistake a lot of people make.

Doesn't fit the .204 Ruger or the .17 HMR, so the site thru the bore was used on those H&R barrels.
I can clamp the barrel in the vice,.... install the scope, then work with it. 

The Norwegians all seem to have 4' X 4' plywood squares with those patterns on their barns around here.  
https://www.google.com/search?q=norw...HeMPBZ4QsAQIHg

----------


## kyratshooter

The painted boards originally were passed down from the Amish/PA Dutch as part of their folk culture.

Ohio has a big Amish community in the southeast part of the state and I think the yuppies picked it up while traveling the back roads.

It is probably a shared folklore among the Germanic tribes.  Part of the pagan tradition still used among an intensely fundamental Christian sect.  

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hex_sign

Sure makes good targets though!

----------


## hunter63

I use and old "dart ball board" plywood... with darts.....in saloons around here, back when.......on my little range.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Wildthang

> The painted boards originally were passed down from the Amish/PA Dutch as part of their folk culture.
> 
> Ohio has a big Amish community in the southeast part of the state and I think the yuppies picked it up while traveling the back roads.
> 
> It is probably a shared folklore among the Germanic tribes.  Part of the pagan tradition still used among an intensely fundamental Christian sect.  
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hex_sign
> 
> Sure makes good targets though!


Yeah, but who invented those Gazing balls we have all over Ohio? Those would be fun to shoot......LOL I have seen the factory that makes those things just outside Marietta in southern Ohio! 
They are truly a thing of wonder, like........I wonder who would just sit and gaze at those stupid balls!

----------


## crashdive123

> Yeah, but who invented those Gazing balls we have all over Ohio? Those would be fun to shoot......LOL I have seen the factory that makes those things just outside Marietta in southern Ohio! 
> They are truly a thing of wonder, like........I wonder who would just sit and gaze at those stupid balls!


Quick all you F.A.R.T.S. run and hide!!!!! (well, as quickly as a F.A.R.T. can)

Oh wait........you said gazer's balls, not geezer's.  Never mind.

----------


## Wildthang

Buahahahahahahahah! If they start shooting geezer balls we are all dead! this forum will cease to exist!
Crash that was funny!!!!!
Ole Kyratt is a very smart guy, so we will see if he knows about the origin of the Gazing ball! :Smartass:

----------


## hunter63

> Quick all you F.A.R.T.S. run and hide!!!!! (well, as quickly as a F.A.R.T. can)
> 
> Oh wait........you said gazer's balls, not geezer's.  Never mind.


What?....pant, pant.....? False alarm?....Don't do that......Sheesh.

----------


## kyratshooter

Got you covered on the gazing balls WT.  

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yard_globe

Any other balls research you are on your own.

----------


## Rick

We have those around here. We had some pretty stiff wind a couple of weeks back and it actually blew my neighbors off the stand. It blew it across the yard and down the sidewalk. Pretty amazing when you consider the thing is made of glass. I just glance at stuff like that and it breaks.

----------


## Hummer70

Kyratshooter,

Have you ever had the pleasure of bore sighting one after removing the bolt and centering the target up and upon closer examination find the bore is crooked internally but the outside is straight?  I have seen that several times over the years.
Hummer

----------

